
Microsoft announces record earnings on strong cloud growth - apapli
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/Investor/earnings/FY-2019-Q2/press-release-webcast
======
nodesocket
Down 4% in after hours, on miss on revenue and probably exaggerated valuation.

~~~
Analemma_
IMO it’s because of Windows revenue declining plus Azure “only” growing by 75%
YoY instead of the >90% growth that’s been the norm. FWIW, Microsoft says the
Windows declines are temporary because of chip shortages and will rebound when
those are cleared up. We’ll see if that’s true.

